# Sunken Aircraft Carrier USS Wasp Found



## WhatInThe (Mar 15, 2019)

The wreckage of the USS Wasp aircraft carrier was found in the south Pacific not far from where they found the USS Hornet.

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/uss-wasp-petrel-discovers-another-world-war-ii-aircraft-carrier/


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 15, 2019)

An historical discovery of a war grave and memorial. Mr. Forrester knew what he was talking about!


----------



## oldman (Mar 16, 2019)

Being a bit of a history buff, to a certain degree, I had to look up the history of this carrier. I thought it was interesting to learn that this ship had three predecessors with the same name. The carrier also has a fairly interesting history to go along with it. 

Out of all the ships that were sunk during WWII, my favorite story to read about is still the U.S.S. Indianapolis. The men onboard that ship at the time of the attack were among the bravest in history. I cannot even begin to imagine what they endured, especially after they were forced into the water. 

Thankfully, they did complete their mission before being torpedoed. The war was brought to an end partly due to their efforts.


----------

